# Major upgrade! Installing vBSEO



## Frederik Magle

The forum will be closed for up to 30 minutes starting within an hour or so. I'm doing a major upgrade installing a product called vBSEO. When the upgrade is finished I will explain more about what vBSEO does (it will not affect user functionality, everything will continue to work as normal).

Regards,
Frederik


----------



## Frederik Magle

The install is complete and went smoother than expected.

The most noticeable change is of course that all URL's have now been rewritten, including part of the thread title as keywords. This should improve the results in the search engines for the individual threads, bringing in more visitors and thus new members. It will of course tak some time before it will have an effect.

All the "old" URLs has been redirected so they still work, but if you have been linking to threads/posts from your own sites/blogs etc. please update the links with the new URLs, thanks.

Rewriting URLs is not the only thing vBSEO does however, far from. Most of its functions are only relevant to the webmaster/admin but there are also a couple of new features. Under all posts you will see icons for "digg", "del.icio.us" and "Technorati". This means that if you think a post is _really_ good and worth discussing on those sites you can sumbit it (if you don't know what these sites are and how they work please visit digg.com, del.icio.us or technorati.com for more info).

You can also submit from the new "LinkBack" menu function (right next to the "Thread Tools" bar).

*Bloggers* may also recognize the option to *LinkBack* between "blogs". Talk Classical posts can now act as blog posts. This means that if you in a post mentions and link to a blog-post elsewhere (or forumpost on a site with this functionality), you can now add a linkback (trackback) code, causing the posts to be interconnected so your post here will be linked to from the comments section on the blog. And wise versa! If you mention one of the threads/posts on this site in your blog you can add the "LinkBack URL" (found in the LinkBack menu) in your blog and it will cause _this_ site to link back to your blog!

Hopefully all this new functionality will increase the traffic and visibility of Talk Classical. There sure are many great and interesting posts on this site worth a higher placement in the search engines and being mentioned on blogs, etc.

Best regards,
Frederik


----------

